# Survivor (prob NSFW)



## Kanikula (May 3, 2009)

My first attempt at something like this...

Any CC would be helpful thanks


----------



## craig (May 3, 2009)

Once again I love the emotion in this one.

Love & Bass


----------



## Kanikula (May 3, 2009)

Cheers Craig - I find it so uncomfortable being in front of the camera but i just have to do it when subjects are in short supply and new lights are begging to be played with!!!!!!


----------



## craig (May 3, 2009)

It can be tough. Arguably self portraits are mandatory in a photographers journey.

Love & Bass


----------



## Battou (May 4, 2009)

Blood was PS'd, would have been better without it IMHO


----------



## niforpix (May 4, 2009)

I think the left arm looks awkward. It looks like it's sticking out of her head. Maybe if you have turned her to the right a bit so you can see part of the shoulder it would've been a bit better. Just my opinion tho


----------



## Tiberius47 (May 5, 2009)

The blood looks fake.  A real red liquid, fake blood or whatever, would have been easy to use instead.  The blood here lacks the reflections and the feel of real blood.

Nice lighting.  As mentioned before, the pose could use a slight tweak, but overall, the feel is quite good.


----------



## Kanikula (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback! I agree about the blood, it was very much an after thought. When i get the chance i think ill set up again - with "real" blood and maybe some dirt and "sweat" thrown in for good measure!


----------



## RMThompson (May 5, 2009)

Too staged, IMO.

Not only the blood being edited in, but also the cleanness of the model, and the screaming. While normally I agree with a lot Craig has to say, I think the model (you I suppose) looks like she is being told to "scream", and almost laughing with it. I don't see the emotion.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 7, 2009)

hmm, gore and clenliness don't usually go together. 

IMO it needs to be more gritty.


----------



## Moonb007 (May 7, 2009)

I like the drama and expression...but I am not a fan of the soft skin filter.


----------



## third_shift|studios (May 13, 2009)

"survivor" my ass...she looks like the attacker!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 13, 2009)

Are the boys playing up again Sam?


----------



## Early (May 14, 2009)

Moonb007 said:


> I like the drama and expression...but I am not a fan of the soft skin filter.


Same here.  Kanikula, it would have been better to work on the teeth than to mess with the flesh.


----------

